# Dry Box Advice



## spenceuiuc (May 28, 2008)

I'm in a similar predicament. I am also wondering if the 13" wide boxes are really wide enough to comfortably use as a seat for multiple days in a row.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

16" wide seems much roomier and fits larger items much easier. If both sizes work I'd get two of each it would be nice to be able to change rowing height by just swapping out a box. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## mcfarrel (Apr 1, 2006)

I have a 14' otter and I run the 36x16x16 dry box from nrs in the stern end and the frontier play 38x18x13 kitchen box up in the bow end of my frame.

Having both sizes I my advice is to consider the size of the items you want to keep in the dry boxes.

The kitchen box is at the bow end and makes unloading it at camp easier.

My cooler and the kitchen box are both 18" tall and sit at the same height. I usually put a paco pad over the front to make a giant seat to bridge the narrower 13" box width.


----------



## spenceuiuc (May 28, 2008)

mcfarrel said:


> I have a 14' otter and I run ...the frontier play 38x18x13 kitchen box up in the bow end of my frame... I usually put a paco pad over the front to make a giant seat to bridge the narrower 13" box width.
> View attachment 11721


Was the 13" wide box not really wide enough as a stand alone seat?



mcfarrel said:


> My cooler and the kitchen box are both 18" tall and sit at the same height. I usually put a paco pad over the front to make a giant seat to bridge the narrower 13" box width.
> View attachment 11721


How far above the frame rail does everything sit in your setup?


----------



## mcfarrel (Apr 1, 2006)

I occasionally use the 13" box as a seat with out the cooler and don't have any issues with it being too small. Typically if I'm bringing the kitchen box i'm also bringing the cooler that sits next to it.

I'm not sure how far above the frame rail everything sits but I would estimate it at 6 or 7 inches... I put 2 scepter water jugs on the frame boards next to the cooler which are at the same height as the rest of the gear. They are 6.5" tall when laying on their side.


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

FWIW, my passenger gets to spread out on a table w/paco pad that sits on the frame over a drop bag -- she has room to chill (happy wife!) and a lower center of gravity than on top of a drybox or cooler. So, for multi-days, I have only 1 drybox (and a cooler) on my 14' raft w/20" tubes. Drybox tabs are handy (if you know the right height). I went with a 13" wide drybox thinking that I needed to be conservative setting up a 14 with 4 bays (counting the "cockpit" as a bay) -- maybe could have gone wider, but I'm happy with it. Maybe I am over-concerned about center of gravity, but I also went with 16" high (vs. 18") for my rowing from the drybox. I have had no issue with storage space (have a stitches and stuff "everything bag" in back and I have side "shelves" for strapping other items). Maybe consider the largest item you may want inside the drybox? I have a 2-burner partner stove that fits fine.
I ain't no pro, so take all this with a grain.


----------



## Willie 1.5 (Jul 9, 2013)

I'd go with uniformity and interchangeability. I really like when all boxes and cooler are the same height. Don't discount dropbag storage, seems like for every 2-3 dry boxes one drop bag is nice to have.


----------

